# Lanyards and Calls



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well better late than never I recon. The lanyards are those made by Fr3db3ar with a portion of the proceeds going towards our web site. To say they will last a long time is probably an understatement. Just how many feet of para cord are in then I dont know but in an emergency I am sure it would come in handy. These are hand made with your choice of colors depending on what he has on hand . Thanks Fred these are great lanyards.

The first set of calls are those made by Prairiewolf. These are considered (field grade)OK I wonder what he considers top notch. The calls sound great and fit the hand as well and you see how they look. The stippiling is cool to look at and feels good to the hand but i didnt get much of a chance to do any calling on my last trip to OK. Hopefully that will change later this month.














The next pic are of some calls from Pure Predator Calls( Old& New)

DC-1, 2-DC-2 and an Osage Orange with dual diaphragms makes great bird call distress sounds.















The last set of calls are those made by Weasel. The wood is beautiful to look at and smooth as silk to the touch. The calls blow super easy and sound great as well. It amazes me with all these calls picture none of them sound alike. There is also a drag made to match the set of calls that is sweet. If only i had a chance to drag something with it like a coyote or bobcat.














I hope to fill that last loop of this set with a trade for some of this in a week or so.








Oh the rack it was provided The Man Upstairs!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ! Those calls and lanyards are awesome Rodney....The sausage is makin' me drool !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes its not funny, wearing an kitchen apron looking at BigD's pictures of some fine eating material.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very cool Bigd!!!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Those are some nice looking calls and lanyards! Great buck too! I'm sure that's some fine eat'n as well!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking setups you have there Rodney, and as for your jerky and sausage, they are the best I have had ! I have been holding onto one tube to take javelina hunting but didnt get drawn so now its gettin eaten. LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice stuff for sure.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good looking all the way round BD!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice pics. glad the lanyards are working for you.


----------

